# Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!



## Steve Deluxe (1. April 2010)

Hallo Boardies!
Hab mal im Forum gesucht, hab aber nichts gefunden, falls dieses Thema schon mal diskutiert wurde, tutes mir Leid!
Also meine Frage: Darf man in Deutschland, genauer in Bayern alleine die Nacht durchangeln, wenn man noch nicht erwachsen ist? Ich weis dass man in Clubs etc. ab 16 Jahren  bis 0.00 Uhr bleiben darf und ich glaube von 14-16 Jahren bis 22.00 Uhr. Jetze wollte ich wissen, wenn ich und ein Freund (beide 15 Jahre) alleine eine Nacht am Wasser mit Zelt bleiben möchten, ob wir das gesetzliches eig. dürfen!? Oder muss da ein Erwachsener dabei sein?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten jetz schon mal.
Liebe Grüße STEFAN


----------



## angelsüchto (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

Wo kein kläger da kein Richter|znaika:
Also solang ihr euch nicht die Birne zu schüttet oder randale macht sollte eigetlich nichts passieren,aber gesetzlich habe ich keine ahnung|wavey:


----------



## Troutcarp (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

Also hier in Niedersachsen ist es meines Erachtens nach erlaubt.
Als ich das erste mal ein Wochenende draussen war, (FoPu)
habe ich auch extra diesbezüglich vorher angerufen.
Damals hieß es: "Kein Problem"


----------



## Steve Deluxe (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Wo kein kläger da kein Richter|znaika:
> Also solang ihr euch nicht die Birne zu schüttet oder randale macht sollte eigetlich nichts passieren,aber gesetzlich habe ich keine ahnung|wavey:


Ja natürlich würden wir uns nicht aufführen wie sonstwer...
Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## angelsüchto (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

Du darfst alles machen,aber dich bloß nicht erwischen lassen!:vik:


----------



## angel_ass (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

am besten du fragst mal beim angelverein nach


----------



## Steve Deluxe (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Du darfst alles machen,aber dich bloß nicht erwischen lassen!:vik:


ja ich weis aber ich wollte eben nur wissen b es rechtlich erlaubt ist.

@angel_ass : ich bin bei keinem verein...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

Eigentlich sollte das kein Problem sein, denn du darfst ja auch den ganzen Tag Fahrrad fahren oder sonst solch banale Dinge machen.
Das mit den Clubs, Discotheken etc. ist da schon wieder was anderes.
Stell dir mal vor, das *Gesetz schreibt vor*, dass du bei deinem Freund oder so nur (oder eben beim Angeln)bis um 22:00Uhr bleiben darfst.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Fischer Andy (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

hi
also ich glaube meiner meinung nach ist das nachtangeln in bayern generel nicht erlaubt! weiß es aber nicht genau!
glaube immer nur so is 0 uhr und dann erst wieder ab 5 oder so...
bin mir aber wie gesagt nich sicheer!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

In Bayern ist Nachtangeln erlaubt sofern auf der Gewässerkarte bzw. Vereinssatzung nichts anderes steht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Das ist fast korrekt. Der Bezirk Oberbayern verbietet per Bezirksfischereiverordnung vom 13.02.2010 das Nachtangeln. Die Verordnung gilt auch, wenn nichts auf der Karte stehen sollte. Quelle: http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...en-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-oberbayern/



Dann kann ja nichts schief gehen, denn der TE kommt wohl aus Niederbayern.
Schwein gehabt!


----------



## andy72 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

es ist erlaubt, das einverständnis der erziehungsberechtigten vorausgesetzt !


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

Wie meinen?


----------



## Janbr (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

Vergesst meinen Beitrag einfach wieder.

Das Jugendschutzgesetz kennt keinerlei Beschraenkung was den zeitlichen Aufenthalt am Angelgewaesser regelt weder an oeffentlichen noch an privaten.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## andy72 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

die eltern müssen damit einverstanden sein !


----------



## Janbr (1. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

@andy72

Die Eltern muessen mit allem einverstanden sein, weil die Eltern personensorgeberechtigt sind und damit steht Ihnen unter anderem auch das Aufenthaltsbestimmungsrecht zu. Ergo, Kinder und Jugendliche halten sich da auf wo es die Eltern gerne haetten (wenn nicht anderes, wie z.B. die Schulpflicht dagegenspricht) oder anders gesagt, bedarf es der Zustimmung der Eltern um sich an einem bestimmten Ort aufhalten zu duerfen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Troutcarp (2. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

Mit anderen Worten ... (zumindest scheint es mir von den anderen AB-Mitgliedern so)
Wenn deine Eltern wissen wo du bist, und auch die Einverständis dafür erteilen,
darfst du zum Nachtangeln fahren!


----------



## andy72 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*



> bedarf es der Zustimmung der Eltern um sich an einem bestimmten Ort aufhalten zu duerfen.



@janbr: so wars gemeint 

als liebevoll gemeinter rat von mir,nehmt lieber einen erwachsenen mit am wasser kann alles mögliche passieren!!!


----------



## Steve Deluxe (2. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*



Troutcarp schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten ... (zumindest scheint es mir von den anderen AB-Mitgliedern so)
> Wenn deine Eltern wissen wo du bist, und auch die Einverständis dafür erteilen,
> darfst du zum Nachtangeln fahren!


Hab mir jetz alle Antworten durchgelesen und da wohl die meisten sagen, dass man es darf, verlasse ich mich da mal drauf. Meine Eltern kann ich schon noch überreden;-) Ohne ihre Zustimmung geh ich nicht, gibt nur unnötigen Ärger...#t

Und vorsichtshalber frage ich wahrscheinlich noch mal beim Angelladen nach, der mir die Jahreskarte verkauft hat.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## schäfti (4. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

ich hab mir auch alles durchgelsen und hab auhc des jahr schein gemacht und bin selbst noch 14...
die grundlegende frage ist hast du den jugenfischereischein oder den normalen ...
falls du den jugenfischereischein hast schreibt das bayrische fischergesetz vor dass ein volljähriger angler wenn du angelst deine aufsicht übernehmen muss ... ergo darfst du dann net naus wenn kein erwachsener die nacht dabei ist .
hast du den normalen fischereischein brauchst du keine aufsicht, da man dann alleine raus kann, da man die kenntnisse etc. ja hat ... des selbe gilt für deinen kumpel ...
zu den zeiten denk dass es allgemein is wie auf der staraße also u14 ´bis 10 usw. ... 
aber da es keinen abschnitt im gesetzt gibt wie lange man sich in einem zelt am angelplatz aufhalten darf denke ich dass es kein problem ist :m:m:m#6
würde aber trotzdem sicherheitshalber im verein oder angelladne der die karten ausgibt wegen zelterlaubnis,angelzeit,schongebiete etc. nachfragen und eben auch die sache fragen kann jeder verein anders regeln aber bevor die polizei kommt und es ärger gibt lieber nachfragn und sicher gehn


----------



## Steve Deluxe (5. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*



schäfti schrieb:


> die grundlegende frage ist hast du den jugenfischereischein oder den normalen ...


ich hab den normalen #h


----------



## schäfti (5. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

haja antwort steht ja scho von mir da ne schreibe ich etz net nochmal xD ...
haja frag halt einfach mal nach ich schätz des wird auf die rechtlich bekannten zeiten zugehen auch wenn darin net vermerkt ist wie lange man zu zweit am gewässer bleiben darf ...
petri heil
schäfti#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:
________________________________________________
Auch ein kleiner fisch kann freude bringen ...


----------



## Janbr (5. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

@schaefti



> zu den zeiten denk dass es allgemein is wie auf der staraße also u14 ´bis 10 usw. ...


 
Dem ist nicht so. Das Jugendschutzgesetz (JuSchG) regelt nur den Aufenthalt an bestimmten Orten (z.B. Gaststaetten). Der Aufenthalt auf oeffentlichen Plaetzen is nicht geregelt. Dafuer sind die Eltern zustaendig.

Siehe auch hier: http://www.bmfsfj.de/RedaktionBMFSF...ty=pdf,bereich=bmfsfj,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf

oder hier unter dem Stichwort Ausgang:

http://www.ajs-bw.de/faq.html#a253

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Schleie! (5. April 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erwachsenen Nachtangeln als Jugendlicher ?!*

nach meinen wissens darfst du, da du ja den fischereischein mit prüfung hast und über 14 jahre bist, alleine angeln, solange es der verein eben vorschreibt. dazu musst du eben die regeln deines vereines, wo du angelst, durchlesen. wenn du nichts findest, dann rufst du eben mal den vorstand an, oder jemand anders in der vorstandschaft.


----------

